
Ask HN: Antivirus is blocking my site - wocg
I run a SPA game website that has a lot of Javascript required to run it. Recently, reports began to trickle from a few players that they couldn&#x27;t reach the site. I tracked down the problem to an antivirus program. When I installed the program (Trend Micro), I was able to reproduce the issue.<p>There&#x27;s no virus on my site! I&#x27;ve written most of the code, and the rest of it is 3rd party code which is open source, and is pretty clearly safe.<p>There&#x27;s no way to contact Trend Micro that I can see. I did use their &quot;site safety&quot; checker - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;global.sitesafety.trendmicro.com&#x2F; - to see if they had miscategorized the site, but my URLs are coming up listed as safe.<p>Have you had a problem like this? Any idea what to do? I&#x27;ve tweeted to them about this, but there was no response.
======
wocg
I did contact their tech support people. After going through a few different
contacts, they've told me to upload one of the site files so they can examine
it. I'm still waiting for a response on it. I guess I'm a little confused
about why I need to upload a file... It surprises me that they can't just hit
the site and diagnose what is happening on their end.

------
partisan
Did anyone previously own the URL and do anything shady with it?

~~~
wocg
The URL has been owned by me for about 3 years. Prior to that it was owned by
a friend. To my knowledge, it never had anything shady associated with it.

------
jasonkester
This happened to me a while back:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3511392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3511392)

Writing an email got the issue fixed in a couple days.

~~~
wocg
Jason, thank you for this suggestion. I will try this. I guess I was skeptical
that anything would be done if I contacted them (who cares about a small site
owner?). I've been asking my users to send support requests, but maybe they
will listen to me, too.

------
elperdido
Any bad ssl certs on your domain or on domains your site calls?

~~~
wocg
Thank you. Interesting question... The site itself runs http, so I wouldn't
think that to be the issue. I've got 1 Adsense ad, which loads okay. There are
also calls out to Twitter, Facebook and Google+ for their "like" widgets,
those all use https. I don't see any error messages that indicate a bad SSL
cert in the Javascript console, although I'm not actually sure if that would
show up.

